#     " "  ?

## zaika-rbka

,   ?   .
     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ?   .
>      ?


     ()

----------


## zaika-rbka

-    :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> -


    .       :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> .


   -..    ...
   ,    ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## zaika-rbka

.   ,          ?

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## jul-2000

> .


 "    -      " ()  ... ....    -  ,   ....          
 :Big Grin:

----------


## zaika-rbka

:
"   ..." ( )

----------


## shrilanka

:yes:

----------


## LegO NSK

,       ?     10 .

----------

10?
 ()  5  6.

----------


## shrilanka

, -   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

**,  ,  .   ,  2-3 , .

----------


## shrilanka

> **,  ,  .   ,  2-3 , .





> "   ..." ( )


 :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

*shrilanka*,  .

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,  .


 ? (    :Wink:  )
  10 ,    -.
  ,     ,      -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


  :yes:

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

> 


?

----------


## LegO NSK

.
,    . ,  "".
 - ,   .

----------

> 


  :yes:

----------

-Ψ,   !!!
 ,  !!!
,     ????

----------


## LegO NSK

**,     ,      .

----------


## zaika-rbka

> -Ψ,   !!!
>  ,  !!!
> ,     ????


  , ..     .  - :        ,      .
      -    ,    ,     ..

----------

,

----------

> 


  ...

----------

,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


+1  :yes:

----------

> 


+1  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> +1


   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Smilie:

----------

> ...


+1  :Big Grin:

----------

> , ..     .  - :        ,      .
>       -    ...


,    -  - ?   .     ,    ,           , ,    ,   ...

----------


## zaika-rbka

,    .       .   ,       .      ,    (         )

----------


## Lenik

*zaika-rbka*,    ?    -     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## zaika-rbka



----------


## Youlia

> 


-.       :yes:   :Wink:  
       ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

,   ,  .
      ,  "" -          .
     ,   .... ,     - ""  ,    " - ".    "" .    ,  . 
 ,  " " -   .        ,   ,  . .

----------


## __

...  .. ,  ,   !))      ,   - ! --,      !)        ,  ,   ))   !))    -   ,    - , ...      ,       - ,   ... ,  ()  -  ...    ... ,   ,      -     ...

       !))

----------


## Youlia

> ,     - ""


  -  ,   -    ... ...  :Wink:

----------


## Youlia

> 


-   ,      :Wink:

----------


## __

> .


,  ?
-   2!!)))

,   !))

----------


## __

> -   ,


 ?!))

,:      ,   !))

----------


## Youlia

> ?!))


  :yes:    ,      -    :yes:

----------


## __

> ,      -


,      ...?
,  ...) :Redface:

----------


## Youlia

> ,  ...)


  :yes:       ,          ,        :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> 


 ,         :Wink:

----------


## sema

> 


-.      .

----------


## Youlia

> .


,   -        :Wink:

----------

> -.        
>        ?


     -    .      ,   - ..

----------


## Lenik

-,      ,    *zaika-rbka*.    ,       .     .    ,   ,           .

----------


## NikGerka

,    (     ),    ,        ...

----------

> ...


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:      ?   :Cool:

----------


## LegO NSK

-  .
     .

----------


## NikGerka

,    ,  ,  -   ,             :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,  ,  -   ,


     .      .      :yes:

----------


## zaika-rbka

,        .

----------


## shrilanka

,   ?

----------


## zaika-rbka

?     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,        .





> ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,    .          .       ,    ,     .      ,         , ,   .   ,   -  ,  , ,  ,  .

----------

!
 .
     :
  -    ;
   -     .
      :
1)      ;
2)    ,     ;
3)      .

----------


## sema

.     .  ,      .
    ,    ""   )))

----------

""   , .  ,   ,     .       .      ,  ,  .
 , ,   !  ,!  :yes:

----------


## zaika-rbka

.

----------


## Danay

.      -  -   ,    .

----------


## Youlia

> ,    (     ),


        .. ?   :Wow:

----------


## Danay

,   ,   .

----------


## NikGerka

http://stanis-sadal.livejournal.com/225108.html
     ,         :Smilie:          ,  - , -

----------


## Youlia

,   ,   -.   ,       .  ,      -     :Wink:

----------

,       ,      ,     .
    ,   .

----------


## zaika-rbka

.      (     )   .

----------

*zaika-rbka*,   - 30.000= , -50.000=,  .

----------


## Youlia

> (     )   .


     ?       -     :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> *zaika-rbka*,   - 30.000= , -50.000=,  .


 ?  :Wink:

----------


## zaika-rbka

(,    ) ,         .   - ,        .

----------


## Youlia

,         :yes:      -    ? ,        :Wink:

----------


## zaika-rbka

,    ...

----------

> .


  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## zaika-rbka

:     30 000     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 30 000

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ...


  .     .

----------


## Youlia

> 30 000     .


 ,           ,    - ?      ,     .           ,     ?   :Wow:

----------

" "   - "  "  ))
, ,     .

----------


## shrilanka

> " "   - "  "  ))
> , ,     .


  "  ":    ,    :yes: 

  -     .    ,    .. - ..  .    ,  ,    ,    .   -     :Wink:

----------

> ,


 )) .        )))

----------


## Youlia

> " "   - "  "


      ( ,    )            :yes:    -?

----------

*shrilanka*, http://fateline.ru/content/view/7/38/ ,

----------


## sema

> ( ,    )              -?


   ?

----------


## zaika-rbka

:
", , ,       :



- , , .    ,            .       ;

- , -.      .       ;

-   ,    ..;

-  ,    ..;

-  .       ,      ; 

-   . 

-   . "

  ,    ,   ,      .
   -     .  30000 ?  ,       .

----------


## Youlia

> ?


   ?   :Wink:       " "?   :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> ,    ,   ,      .


,  ,   ,      . , ,    /  ...    :yes:        -      .  ,            .

----------


## zaika-rbka

-  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> , ,    /  ...


          ,       .

----------


## Youlia

,  , ,        :yes:  

      ,         .      ?         ,    ,        ?   :Wink:    ...     ,   ,  ,   ..   :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

,        - , ,  .

----------

,   .
            .

----------

> ,   .
>             .


  ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


-    .   . .   37  41    . ,   ,      ,  ,      ,      .             .
      ,   ,       .   ,      .
                 .
  -        .               ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Youlia

> ?


   ?    ,         :Wink:

----------


## Danay

... ... - ...   :Smilie:    ...

----------

" "         " - 2"  :Super: 
 ,      :Stick Out Tongue: 
   :Wow:

----------

, *LegO NSK*,         .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
*zaika-rbka* ,     .   :Smilie: 
       ,    -  ,

----------


## LegO NSK

**,   ,     -   ?        .     ,     .    3-4  -        .

.. ,    ,     "-2",   "".

----------

> 3-4  -        .


    ? .   -  .
ps:  - .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   .

  (  )   .      ,    ,  ,    .      .      .

----------


## Danay

,    !       ,  ?

----------


## Youlia

> ,    -  ,


   ,   - ,    ? ,   ,    -   ""    ,      .        ,    ,     .

----------

.    .   :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

**,   -!   :Smilie:

----------

> ,   -!


 ,       .   :Wow:

----------


## _

, ,    ?  - ...   :Wow:

----------


## galka558

,       .   :Wow: [/QUOTE]
    ?

----------

, .  :Smilie: 
-     . ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## onik6262

> ,       .


  ?

----------


## onik6262

> , ,    ?  - ...


*_*, ? :Smilie:       ,    -...

----------


## _

*onik6262*,      .

----------


## onik6262

> *onik6262*,      .


...     -     -2

----------


## _

> ?


  -   ?  ,   ,  ,      -     .  , ,       .    ,       -     :yes:

----------


## _

> ...     -     -2


  -2   -  (      ).   .  ,     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## onik6262

,       (   )-          :Wow:

----------


## onik6262

> -   ?


    ?

----------


## _

> ?


   ?  , ,   ,     .     ?

----------


## onik6262

> ?  , ,   ,     .     ?


     ,  ,  ...

----------


## onik6262

,       -

----------

> ?


  " "   .   :Smilie:              ,           ,   .     ,  .   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


      .   :Stick Out Tongue: 
  .   :Wow:

----------


## _

> 


 ,      ,    - ,   .   ,     ...  :Big Grin:    , ,   . ,     " ".  :Stick Out Tongue:       ,    .    -   .   .   :Big Grin:

----------


## onik6262

> .  
>   .


    ,      :Smilie:

----------

:yes:

----------


## onik6262

> 


  ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,


*onik6262*,      -   - ?       ?  , ,   .       -   ,   .  :yes:

----------


## onik6262

> *onik6262*,      -   - ?       ?  , ,   .       -   ,   .


*_*    ,      :Smilie:  .     -         -   ,      -       .     -        -

----------


## onik6262

*  Lynyrd   
,    ,       ...  ... ,   ... .* -        :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...     -     -2


 :Super:

----------


## _

,    . ,     - -  ,     - ,    .   :Cool: 
    .   ,  ,    .   "" -,   ...  -            .   :Frown:   ,   .   (    :Big Grin:  ).   "".   10   ,    ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Danay

> **,   -!


...   ? " "    ?   " " :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ...   ? " "    ?   " "


 , ...   :Big Grin: 
     ,        ...   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ...  
>      ,        ...


...   ,   ...    (       ),       ...  :Wow: 
   -        -  **

----------


## _

, ,  .          .  .      . , ,       -  .  .  .  "".    .

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,       ?   :Wow:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,    -  ,     ,    ...   :yes:

----------


## Lynyrd

,       -  ""?

  - ,   (    )     . 

      (  ),        -2   .     ...    ,  ,              ...

  :  80-             (      ,   ,   -  ). ,  ...               .      ...     ,      400  .

 ,   .   -... "    ,    !..."

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       -  ""?


 ,     :Wow:

----------

> ,   .   -... "    ,    !..."


, .      -  .         ,   ,    -   , .     ,           .

----------

,      .

----------


## _

,    " "   ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    " "   ?


   " " ?  :Wow:

----------


## Lynyrd

> , .      -  .         ,   ,    -   , .     ,           .


    .   -         -.

,     -  ...       .      (",     -  ...")

----------

> ,    " "   ?


     .      -  " ". 
        -  , ...   ,      .

,    ,       20    ,   ,  ,      : "  .    .  - ,  , ..."
    .  ,       (..,  ,  )     .  ,   .    . 
   ,  ... 
 ,   . ,      . 15  .
       . ,   ,  ...  :Frown:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,  "" ,  ,    .    , ,       .  -   -   .          ,    .   :Big Grin: 

P.S. 


> ,


() ,      - ,     :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> -   -   .          ,


  .....   ,    :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,  ... 
>  ,   .


    (    )        "       ."         .    ,   . 
 .  21      .    21  , ,      .
:    ?  :Wow:

----------


## _

> .....   ,


  -  ... ()
()     ?  :Wow:

----------

> (    )        "       ."         .    ,   . 
>  .  21      .    21  , ,      .
> :    ?


,       .   , .
    ,        .     ,     ,   ,      .           , ,      .
    -          .           ...
:        ,     ?   -    ,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## Lynyrd

--!

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


    "   !"   :Wink: 
   (   )  , ,     .

----------


## shrilanka

> --!


   !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> -


         ?

----------


## Lynyrd

> ?


:8:

----------


## _

> ,        .


   ,   .



> ,


 


> 


 



> :        ,     ?   -    ,      ?


   ,   ,   ,  - ,   ?  ,    .  ,    .

P.S.   , ,     .
 ?   :Wow:

----------

, ,   -      ,   ,  -     . . 
" ?" (-).
   !
 ,  .   :Wow:

----------

> ,   ,   ,  - ,   ?  ,    .  ,    .


,   ?
:     ,      ?   ,      .
, ,     :   , . 

  .  :Wink:

----------

> P.S.   , ,     .
>  ?


,      .  ,      ,        .  :Wow:  
 .  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      .  ,      ,        .  
>  .


   ,     :yes: 

:     ...    ... ...     :Frown:

----------


## _

,    .   ,    ,   ,         .  .  ,   .  -        .    ,     .        .

----------


## _

> , ,     :   , . 
>   .


  .   "-",       ,          .  :Grenade:        -  120...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    
> 
> :     ...    ... ...


,     .  :Big Grin: 

_ ,  -   .   .   ,    ,   , .       ,    ,  ,       - .

----------

> .   "-",       ,          .        -  120...


    -?  :Big Grin:      .
   -      :        .      -  -.   ,   .   .     .  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,   , .


         ,    (  )   ?

----------


## Lynyrd

- !        ,    ...  :   ,   ,       .

         (  80-            ).    ,  - ,      ,  ...     ,          .   ,   ,  , , , ,   ....
    ,   . - ,       ,    !   ...  , ,        ,  ...
    ,      .
 ,     ,   ,       ...

,         ... -       .

----------


## _

> -      :        .      -  -.   ,   .   .     .


     -  ""  , ,     (    ).   .   -       " ".    " ".     -  . ,    " "       " ",    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lynyrd

-       ,      . , - :  ,  - , ,  ,         ,   . -     "". 

    -   :Frown:  
     , ,      ...

----------


## shrilanka

> -  ""  , ,     (    ).   .   -       " ".    " ".     -  . ,    " "       " ",    .


  :Wink:

----------


## _

*Lynyrd*,  ,      .   :Big Grin: 
   . , ,   ,    ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynyrd

(  !)  :",  ?"

  - ,   ... ,          ,   , :",  .   ,     !" ,   .

 ,       ,      .

----------


## Lynyrd

> *Lynyrd*,  ,      .


  ,       .  - ,  -    :Smilie:

----------


## _

> 


     .       ...     (  )      :Frown:

----------

> ,    (  )   ?


,  .   ,     .  :Wink: 
      .      , ,   ,     ,        .  .  :yes:     ,         -    .

"Lynyrd,  ,      ". (-_ )

 , ,  - . ,       " - ,     ".     .  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> (  !)  :",  ?"
> 
>   - ,   ... ,          ,   , :",  .   ,     !" ,   .
> 
>  ,       ,      .


 !!!

----------


## shrilanka

(     )        ..        :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> ,         -    .


         ?

----------

.  .     ,  " ,   ,  !"   :Wow:

----------

> ?


,  ?  ,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,  .   ,     .


   ? .   .   :yes: 
         -   ,    ?       .   :Big Grin:

----------

> ? .   .  
>          -   ,    ?       .


 .     , ,       .  :Redface:

----------


## _

> :8:


 *Lynyrd*,    , ,         -   --  ?  :Hmm:

----------


## Lynyrd

.

----------


## _

> .     , ,       .


 :yes:         9.00    ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> 9.00    ...


  ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> !


(  ) ? ,      .  :Frown:    ???  :Wow:

----------

__ -   ,        ! 
    ?   :Wow:

----------


## Lynyrd

,         .     ,     ,    ,      - .

  ,     , ,       .  ,       ,   - .   .        -  -.             .

,        .

----------


## _

** ,   -     ...   :Embarrassment:

----------

.       !    ?..   :Wow:

----------


## Lynyrd

, .     ,   -   .            .

----------

> ** ,   -     ...


,  ,    .  :Redface: 

Lynyrd,  .      ,   ,      .  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,         .     ,     ,    ,      - .
> 
>   ,     , ,       .  ,       ,   - .   .        -  -.             .
> 
> ,        .


...          .                   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynyrd

...         ,    .

----------


## _

> ?


     ,      ...  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...         ,    .


   ,  ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

...    ,       .   :Wow:

----------


## _

> ...         ,    .


         :  .  :yes:

----------

""  .    . 
    (,     , ),  :     ,    !   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ""  .    . 
>     (,     , ),  :     ,    !


      ,   ?  :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 6      :Wink:

----------


## _

> 


.     .   .  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> .     .   .


!!    :Redface: 

:    ..        :Cool:

----------


## _

> ,  .


   ?  :Frown:

----------

> :        ,     ?   -    ,      ?


    ?
1)    ?
2)   ?
3)   ?

  - ,     ,   - ,    .

 .   .  .

----------


## _

> -


**,   ,       ,     .

----------


## _

> ,  ?  ,      ?


,  ,     ,    ...  :Frown: 
,     -     .   (  ) ,   .

----------


## Danay

, .      ,    . , ,    .

----------

> - ,     ,   - ,    .
>  .   .


    ,   !
,    !

----------


## LegO NSK

**,    ?
,  ,      ? ()

----------

> ,  ,      ?


  - ,    ,    .   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

...    ...      .  ...

----------


## _

!  *LegO NSK*  ...   :Smilie: 
     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> !  *LegO NSK*  ...  
>      ?


    ...       :Wink:

----------

.     .
   .
 -    - -?
      ,        .
      .    ,   .
    ().  ()    ,  ,  ,      (  , ),       .    -   -   . 
      -    ?

----------


## TlOlesya

> - ,   (    )     . 
>  ,   .   -... "    ,    !..."


    ?!  -    ,     .
     ,  ,     , , .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


 -,    -   ( ,  ,     .  ...)   ,         ,    ,   (  .)     ,     .



> ,   (    )     .


     ,       ...    .         (   - , ,     :Smilie: ),     -    .

----------


## TlOlesya

> -,    -   ( ,  ,     .  ...)   ,         ,    ,   (  .)     ,     .


    ,     .
   :     ,         .

    ,    ,     ?!     ?

  ,    ,   ,   ..      ,    .

----------


## Lynyrd

-    .    ...

----------


## so-ali

> ,    ,   ,   ..      ,    .


      .            http://www.zhizn.ru/article/society/14120/

----------

> ,    ,   ,   ..      ,    .


     ,       .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,       .


  !       ,  -        -.
     -      -    (  ),  -  (     ,     ,      ),      . !     - ( !!!)     (  ),     ,   !!!   ?  -   ?    ? 



> ,    ,     ?!     ?


  ,      ,      (  -    )-       ,     ,     .

----------

**  ,    ,       .  .       .   ?

----------

